# Covid Vaccine



## Bobbiete (May 28, 2021)

Hi all

I know someone has previously posted in March about this.
Has anyone else had the vaccine whilst pregnant?
I had my first dose pre-pregnancy (AstraZeneca) and I’m having my second dose (pifizer) on Wednesday.
Were you ill at all?
I’m quite nervous about having it as obviously not a lot of research into the effects of it on pregnant women have taken place. 
TIA


----------

